# SSF HQ & SIGS Flag



## Jackal1970 (11 Dec 2012)

Hey all!
   Im former SSF HQ & SIGS Lmn 052.  Im searching for a pic of the SSF HQ & SIGS unit flag as well as the general sigs flag.  Anyone have one that they can email?  Would be greatly appreciated.
Gary
gdunne70 at hotmail.com ( replace at with @ please - avoiding the spam bots )


----------



## Piper-e (10 Feb 2020)

Hello

 I am also looking for the same or any photos.

 I have a SSF HQ&Sigs M38A1 (Jeep) which we thing was the generals as it has a bracket for the generals plate on the front and a flag mount on the fender. It also had 3 radios installed in it at one point.

Thanks
 Eric


----------

